# The Art of the Brick



## Sentient (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, it's Legos, but I think of it as awesome art. Nathan Sawaya is a god amongst Lego builders...

"Yellow"

"Red"

"Gray"

"Sing"


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 28, 2008)

indeed!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 28, 2008)

Really nice.


----------



## Used666 (Aug 28, 2008)

Gray is my favorite, awesome find man.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, it's like 8-bit genius.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 28, 2008)

Pretty impressive!


----------



## jymellis (Aug 28, 2008)

i saw one of his exhibitions years ago, not as good as he is now but very impressive stuff. i remember a 30 foot tall empire state building with light up windows and a statue of liberty that was awesome!


jym


----------

